# Green Light on Bestec ATX-250-12Z Rev.D Power Supply



## jd620

I cleaned out my HP Pavilion a310e PC today, unplugging the AC first. When I plugged the cord back in after cleaning, there was a spark on the AC Cord and the green light on the Power Supply flashes now and does not power up. If I unplug the AC cord, the green light flashes for quite awhile so some capacitor must be holding a charge. I unplugged the 20 pin connector to the mainboard and the light stayed green when the AC cord was plugged in. The PC is about 5 years old and this is the first time anything has ever gone wrong. I have replaced the hard drive a couple years ago as routing maintenance. So, after reading the threads, I find this PS has a pretty bad reputation. Before buying a replacement, is there something I should do to isolate the problem? What are the odds of the motherboard being fried? I have a multimeter, etc. Also, is there a better PS replacement for this model?

Thanks


----------



## Wrench97

Look here for testing with a multimeter> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/test-your-power-supply-with-a-multi-meter-151526.html

The best way to check your board for damage is to use another power supply and to visually check for burn marks and/or swollen capacitors.

If you have either integrated video or a low end AGP card a this PSU would make a good replacement > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703018

If you have a PCIE video card or higher end AGP let us know what card it is to figure the correct size psu for you.


----------

